# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Ofertat me te reja per pune

## ganoid

Pershendetje!

Qe kur mora ne dore drejtimin e ketij nenforumi kisha nje ide per te hapur nje teme me oferta pune. Problemi qendronte vetem tek sigurimi i informacionit. Une u perpoqa qe te krijoj disa lidhje ose te gjeja faqe interneti te firmave ose institucione shteterore, por jane  shume shume te pakta. Mgja une po mundohem tju sjell te gjitha informacionet qe do te kem. 
Do tju lutesha qe cdo informacion qe keni ta shtonit ne faqen tone.
Duke shpresuar ne bashkpunimin tuaj,
Ju faleminderoj!

mariglennora

----------


## ganoid

Oferte pune ne bashkine e Tiranes

-Në zbatim të ligjit nr. 8549, dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i Nëpunësit Civil, si dhe Urdhërin nr. 431 prot.dt. 11.9.2003, Bashkia e Tiranës shpall konkursin për një vend të lirë pune, në pozicionin Drejtor i Drejtorisë së Prokurimeve Publike. 
Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil.

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin

 Të kenë kryer arsimin në Fakultetin e Drejtorisë dhe Ekonomisë.
 Të kenë mbi 2 vjet përvojë në punë.
 Të njohin programet bazë të kompjuterit, preferohet me çertifikatë të njohur nga Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale. 
 Të njohin një gjuhë të huaj të BE.
 Të kenë aftësi të mira organizuese, komunikuese dhe kërkuese për realizimin e detyrave. 

Përshkrimi specifik i punës:

Organizon, koordinon dhe kontrollon punën e sektorëve që ka në varësi. Përpilon dhe paraqet për miratim pranë kryetarit të entit prokurues planin vjetor të punës në varësi të fondeve dhe destinacionit të tyre. Relaton pranë kryetarit të entit prokurues në çdo kohë mbi ecurinë e procedurave të prokurimit dhe problemet e hasura gjatë zbatimit të tyre. Kërkon nga sektorët kryerjen e procedurave të prokurimit në afat dhe në përputhje me legjislacionin në fuqi. 
Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brenda datës 11.10.2003 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta:
" Kërkesën për aplikim.
" Curriculum Vitae 
" Çertifikatë përbërje familjare.
" Fotokopje të diplomës dhe listës së notave të noterizuara.
" Çertifikata kualifikimi (në rast se ka). 
" Vlerësim pune nga punëdhënësi i fundit. 
" Dëshmi e gjëndjes gjyqësore dhe mjeksore.
Konkurimi është i hapur për nëpunësit civilë të të njëjtës klasë nëpërmjet procedurave të lëvizjes paralele, ngritjes në detyrë si dhe për kandidatët jashtë administratës publike sipas procedurave të pranimit në shërbimin civil.
Konkurimi do të bazohet mbi njohuritë për Kushtetutën, Kodin e Procedurave Administrative, ligjin Statusi i nëpunësit civil, ligjin nr. 8652 dt.31.7.2000 Për organizimin dhe funksionimin e qeverisjes vendore, legjislacioni për prokurimet publike.

- Në zbatim të ligjit nr. 8549, dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i Nëpunësit Civil, si dhe Urdhërin nr. 431/1 prot.dt. 11.9.2003, Bashkia e Tiranës shpall konkursin për një vend të lirë pune, në pozicionin Përgjegjës në Sektorin e Projekteve të Infrastrukturës pranë Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Punëve Publike. 
Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil.

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin

 Të kenë kryer arsimin e lartë preferohen : Fakulteti i Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit.
 Preferohet të kenë mbi 3 vjet përvojë në punë.
 Të njohin programet bazë të kompjuterit, preferohet me çertifikatë të njohur nga Ministria e Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale. 
 Të njohin një gjuhë të huaj të BE.
 Të kenë aftësi të mira organizuese, komunikuese dhe kërkuese për realizimin e detyrave. 
Përshkrimi specifik i punës:
Organizon, koordinon dhe kontrollon punën e sektorit dhe të specialistëve që ka në varësi. Përpilon dhe harton projekte të rrjetit të furnizimit dhe rrjetit të kanalizimeve. Ideon projekte për përmirësimin e infrastrukturës rrugore në të gjithë natyrën e tyre. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave

Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brenda datës 11.10.2003 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta:
" Kërkesën për aplikim.
" Curriculum Vitae 
"Çertifikatë përbërje familjare.
" Fotokopje të diplomës dhe listës së notave të noterizuara.
" Çertifikata kualifikimi (në rast se ka). 
" Vlerësim pune nga punëdhënësi i fundit. 
" Dëshmi e gjëndjes gjyqësore dhe mjeksore.
Konkurimi është i hapur për nëpunësit civilë të të njëjtës klasë nëpërmjet procedurave të lëvizjes paralele, ngritjes në detyrë si dhe për kandidatët jashtë administratës publike sipas procedurave të pranimit në shërbimin civil.
Konkurimi do të bazohet mbi njohuritë për Kushtetutën, Kodin e Procedurave Administrative, ligjin Statusi i nëpunësit civil, ligjin nr. 8652 dt.31.7.2000 Për organizimin dhe funksionimin e qeverisjes vendore, legjislacionin në fushën e hartimit të projekteve të infrastrukturës nëntokësore.

----------


## ganoid

AFORSA sh.p.k.
Aforsa sh.p.k. është një agjenci punësimi e hapur tre muaj më parë dhe e licensuar nga Ministria e Punës dhe e Çështjeve Sociale. Avni Zeqo, presidenti i kësaj kompanie, thotë se, gjatë këtyre tre muajve, pranë kësaj agjencie janë regjistruar rreth 1 mijë të papunë. Shumica e këtyre punonjësve janë specialistë që e kanë përfunduar fakultetin, shprehet Zeqo. Prej këtyre, agjencia ka arritur të punësojë rreth 30 punëtorë brenda vendit. Shumica janë punësuar në Tiranë, por ka edhe nga ata që janë punësuar në Durrës, Rrogozhinë etj., vazhdon Zeqo. Punësimin nëpër rrethe kjo agjenci arrin ta realizojë nëpërmjet agjentëve që janë të shpërndarë në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Ndërkohë që një numër i konsiderueshëm i të papunëve të regjistruar pranë kësaj agjencie janë punësuar jashtë vendit, në Itali, Amerikë e Greqi, falë kontratave që Afrosa ka me agjencitë e tjera jashtë vendit. Njerëzit që duan të regjistrohen në këtë agjenci nuk paguajnë asgjë. Detyrimin për të paguar e ka kompania që kërkon punëtorë. Agjencia e arrin fitimin në rast se punësimi realizohet, pasi kompania në këtë rast duhet ti paguajë agjencisë gjysmën e rrogës së parë që do të marrë punëtori. Ndërsa për ata që duan të punësohen jashtë shtetit, tarifat e punësimit janë më të larta dhe në këtë rast duhet të paguajë edhe punëtori, edhe kompania. Për të ardhmen, agjencia kërkon të zgjerohet në të gjitha rrethet e vendit, me qëllim që të jetë sa më afër nevojave të biznesit shqiptar, që ata të kenë mundësi të punësojnë njerëzit e përshtatshëm

----------


## jonidapasho

SHUME INTERESANTE KJO TEME.

SHQIPERIA DITA DITES KA ZHVILLIME,

GJITHE TE MIRAT

----------


## Benni

nje faqe qe me terhoqi vemendjen.

http://www.ofertapune.com/


Edhe pse nuk ka aq shume vende pune, ja vlen ta vizitosh.

A ka ndonje faqe te ngjashme per tregun shqiptar te punes?
A ka iniciativa per te bere dicka te tille ne internet?
Beni eshte gati tju ndihmoj si gjithmone:

Me pune vullnetare pa lek e pa pare!

----------


## Arlind

un te them te drejten sbesoj se do gjesh ndonje te afte dhe qe mbush keto kriteri mariglen 

nejse un te uroj gjith te mirat dhe te falenderoj per kete teme pasi mund te jet shum e perdorshme dhe e nevojshme per antaret ne shqiperi .

----------


## ganoid

PROJECT FOR OIL IN KAZKHSTAN 



Pershkrimi 

APPLICATION :hihi: SE Manager, Welding Foreman, Planning Engineer,Mechanical Eng. 
Environmental Engineer, Total Quality Specialist,Production off-shore Superint. 
Tel: ETS,Switzerland, Tel. +41 91 921 01 21 
URL: Contact :fantazma: .Neziri,  
e-mail: ets.neziri@ticino.com 
Mobil: ++41 76 412 49 89

----------


## gene

interesante kjo tema

mund te kete shume zhvillim nese ka pak interes

edhe une si beni ofrohem vullnetar per te ndihmuar

----------


## ganoid

Viola Gjoni -  14/04/2004

Biznesi: Tregu i punës ka mungesë të burimeve njerëzore 

Përfaqësuesit e bizneseve më të mëdha janë takuar me përfaqësues të universiteteve shqiptare për të diskutuar mbi bashkëpunimin në tregun intelektual të punës  


Mungesa e një tregu intelektual të kualifikuar ka bërë që komuniteti i biznesit dhe komuniteti universitar të organizojnë një tryezë të rrumbullakët bashkëpunimi për interesa të ndërsjella midis dy palëve. Ditën e djeshme në mjediset e hotel Sheraton është paraqitur projekti i titulluar Ditët e karrierës mbi çështjet që shtrohen sot për zgjidhjen dhe rekrutimin e burimeve njerëzore. Tregu i punës nuk është një treg i rregulluar, por është një treg i deformuar, dhe në veçanti tregu intelektual i punës është një treg spontan, - është shprehur Luan Bregasi, kryetar i Dhomës së Tregtisë dhe Industrisë së Tiranës si prezantues i projektit të bashkëpunimit midis biznesit dhe universiteteve. Sipas tij, qëllimi i këtij takimi që do të pasohet me të tjera takime në ditët e ardhshme, është që të bëhet sa më shumë të jetë e mundur që biznesi të marrë rolin e një rregullatori të tregut intelektual të punës. Janë më se 120 kompani private që kanë shprehur interesin e tyre për të bashkëpunuar në këtë projekt në kuadër të zhvillimit të një tregu intelektual të kualifikuar. Kanë marrë pjesë në takim dhe kanë shprehur shqetësimet dhe propozimet e tyre përfaqësues nga kompanitë: 2K Group, AM Group, Vodafon, AMC, Western Union,Ferlut, përfaqësues nga: Universiteti i Tiranës, i Ekonomisë, Inxhinierisë, Shkencat e Natyrës etj., si dhe ministri i Punës dhe Çështjeve Sociale Ëngjëll Bejtaj. Mendimin e biznesmenit Koço Kokëdhima se po shpenzojmë shumë për rekrutimin e burimeve njerëzore për arsye se universitetet e vendit nuk po nxjerrin specialistë të një niveli të lartë, e kanë mbështetur dhe biznesmenët e tjerë të pranishëm. Ndërsa Dhori Kule, dekan i Fakultetit të Ekonomisë, është shprehur: Ne prodhojmë një produkt që biznesi e përdor dhe nuk mund të bëjë pa të, ashtu si dhe ne kemi nevojë për biznesin. Sipas Kules, tregu i punës nuk është primar, por është pasojë e disa tregjeve të tjera. Për këtë duhen rregulluar politikat ekonomike në mënyrë që të bëjë të vlefshëm dhe tregun e punës. Veç të tjerash, është theksuar se roli i shtetit duhet të jetë më veprues, ai duhet të krijojë strategji dhe politika të atilla që ti paraprijë kërkesës dhe ofertës së tregut të punës. Një gjë e tillë është pohuar dhe nga ministri Bejtaj për pozicionin kyç që ka ministria që ai përfaqëson, por që nuk ka qenë i tillë deri tani. Ndërsa Shezai Rrokaj, rektor i Universitetit të Tiranës, është shprehur se nisma e sotme përbën një urë komunikimi dhe afrimi midis dy komuniteteve që bizneset të shikojnë pranë universitetit atë lëndë që u shërben për prespektivën e zhvillimit të bizneseve. Diskutimet e takimit të sotëm do të monitorohen dhe do të sistemohen për tu lënë rrugë të hapur interesave të ndërsjella. Duke filluar nga java e ardhshme, sipas një grafiku të përcaktuar, kompanitë private të interesuara do të shkojnë nëpër fakultete për të prezantuar nevojat që ato kanë për menaxherë, më pas do tu jepet mundësia studentëve të intervistohen nga kompanitë private.

----------


## ganoid

Vende pune te shpallura nda Departamenti i administrates publike

Detajet e punes me reference 609

Data e Shpalljes 2/27/2004

Data e Konkursit 

Pershkrimi
Pergjegjes Sektorit te Drejtesise dhe Ceshtjeve te Brendshme
Drejtoria e Integrimit Europian
Ministria e Integrimit Europian

Faza 1: 1/4/2004
Faza 2: 4/4/2004
Faza 3: 

Kriteret

te kete mbaruar arsimin e larte ne degen juridik ose shkenca politike, perbejne avantazh studimet pasuniversitare per ceshtjet europiane
te kete jo me pak se 2 vjet experience
te njohe gjuhen angleze, perben avantazh njohja e nje gjuhe te dyte
te perdore programet baze te kompjuterit
te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup

Fusha e Testimit


njohuri mbi procesin e stabilizim-asociimit dhe maredheniet Shqiperi - BE
njohuri mbi historine, funksionimin, strukturat, instrumentat ligjore, vendimarjen ne BE
raportet e Shqiperise ne Procesin e Stabilizim-Asociimit
ligji nr 9131, dt 08.09.2003 "Per regullat e etikes ne administraten publike"


Data e Konkursit 

Pershkrimi
Pergjegjes Sektorit te Profesioneve te Lira
Ministria e Drejtesise

Faza 1: 5/4/2004
Faza 2: 9/4/2004
Faza 3: 

Kriteret

te kete mbaruar arsimin e larte ne fakultetin e drejtesise
te kete jo me pak se 3 vjet experience ne pune
te njohe nje gjuhe te BE
te perdore programet baze te kompjuterit
te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup

Fusha e Testimit

e drejta kushtetuese
e drejta administrative
ligji nr. 9109, dt 17.07.2003 "per profesionet e avokatit ne Republiken e Shqiperise"
ligji nr. 8790, dt 10.05.2001 "Per Noterine"
Kodi procedurave administrative
ligji nr. 9131, dt 08.09.2003 "per regullat e etikes ne administraten publike"

----------


## huggos

Pergezime per temen Mariglen,

Nje informacion do te doja vecse nese eshte e mundur te gjendet. Ku variojne rrogat dhe sigurimet shoqerore te punetoreve apo specialisteve ne Shqiperi, pasi kam pershtypjen se ka nje ndryshim teper te madh midis rrogave shteterore dhe atyre private. A ka ndonje ligj te shkruar per kete ceshtje? A ka dikush shembuj praktike nga Shqiperia?

Dhe meqe pata mundesine te shkruaj, do te doja te sygjeroja qe ta organizonim edhe me mire kete teme ne baze komuniteti. Psh shqiptare te ndryshem te forumit me banim te perkohshem jashte, qe jane te interesuar te kthehen ne Shqiperi brenda nje kohe te caktuar te aplikojne cilesite e tyre per bashkepunime te ndryshme ne Shqiperi. Une vete jam i interesuar ne gjetjen e bashkepunetoreve te tille, brenda ketij viti. 
E nese merr zhvillimin e duhur, kete teme mund ta botojme edhe ne AlbaSoul si nje direktori e vecante per nje perhapje e pjesmarrje me te gjere. 

Cdo zhvillim, eshte ne doren tuaj..


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ganoid

Hugoss 
Keto dite po punoj per nje teme qe ka te beje me sistemin e taksave ne shqiperi.
Sigurimet shoqerore edhe pse nuk bejne pjese tek taksat jane nje pjese shume e rendesishme e te ardhurave te buxhetit per kete jam munduar te gjej ndonje  material por nuk kam mundur. Edhe ministria e punes dhe ceshtjeve sociale e cila merret me kete pune nuk ka nje faqe te saj. Prandaj eshte shume e veshtire te gjesh informacion per sigurimet.
Une di qe per sigurimet shoqerore  gjysmen e paguan punedhensi dhe gjysmen puntori, por tarifat nuk i di.

Ndersa ne lidhje me idene qe ke hedhe edhe une kur e kam hapur te njejten gje kam menduar, por si fillim kam pare nese eshte e mundur te gjesh kontakte ne Shqiperi. Une jam gati per cdo bashkpunim. Kete do ta hedh per te shqyrtuar edhe te forumi i moderatorve dhe te shohim se si do te vendoset.

----------


## StterollA

http://www.un.org.al/download/al/unicef/asec-al.pdf

----------


## ganoid

Bashkia e Tiranës shpall konkursin për një vend të lirë pune si Drejtor në Njësinë e përgatitjes dhe Koordinimit të Projekteve. 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

Të ketë kryer arsimin e lartë me note mesatare mbi 8.5 
Të ketë përvojë në hartimin dhe menaxhimin e projekteve, në punën me OJQ dhe donatorë. 
Të ketë njohuri të mira kompjuterike në programet bazë. 
Të njohë një gjuhë të huaja të BE, njohja e nje gjuhe te dytë, të tretë përbën avantazh. 
Të ketë aftësi të mira manaxhuese. 

Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Organizon, punën për realizimin e projekteve në lidhje me prioritetet e Bashkisë. Përpilon formën e plotë të çdo projekti të dale nga Njësia. Ndjek dhe monitoron nga afër fazat e projekteve. Kontakton drejtpërdrejt me donatorë, institucione të ndryshme OJQ dhe biznesin. Përgatit informacione periodike për drejtoritë e bashkisë në kuadër të aplikimeve dhe programeve që ofrojnë donatorët. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 03.05.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

.........................
..........................


Specialist në Njësinë e përgatitjes dhe Koordinimit të Projekteve 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

Të ketë kryer arsimin e lartë me note mesatare mbi 8 
Të ketë përvojë në hartimin dhe koordinimin e projekteve . 
Të ketë njohuri të mira kompjuterike në programet bazë. 
Të njohë një gjuhë të huaja të BE, njohja e nje gjuhe te dytë, të tretë përbën avantazh. . 
Të ketë aftësi të mira komunikuese koordinuese dhe të punës në grup. 
Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Përgatit raporte narrative , vleresuese për projektet dhe të realizojë shpërndarjen në gjithë partnerët. Informon dhe sensibilizon të gjithë donatorët lidhur me projektet e përgatitura. Koordinon projekte të përbashkëta me OJQ, institucione të tjera që marrin pjesë si donatorë. Synon përfshirjen e të rinjve në projekte që kanë të bëjnë me mjedisin, kulturën arsimin. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 03.05.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

............................
............................

Përgjegjës në Sektorin e Politikave Arsimore pranë Drejtorisë së Shërbimeve Njerëzore. 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

Të ketë kryer arsimin e lartë, në degët mësuesi. 
Të ketë përvojë në punë mbi 10 vjet. 
Të ketë njohuri kompjuterike në programet bazë. 
Të njohë një gjuhë të huaj të BE. 
Të ketë aftësi të mira, komunikimi dhe aftësi për të punuar në grup. 
Të ketë aftësi të mira manaxhuese. 
Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Organizon, drejton, koordinon dhe kontrollon punën e specialistëve që ka në varësi. Planifikon zbatimin e strategjive të miratuara arsimore.Rekomandon përparësitë politike dhe strategjike të Bashkisë në fushën e arsimit. Përgatit projektet sipas treguesve të miratuar për rikonstruksionin dhe ngritjen e objekteve të reja arsimore. Studimi i gjendjes së institucioneve arsimore në qytetin e Tiranës, identifikimi i nevojave, përcaktimi i prioriteteve. Ndërmjetëson me komunitetin dhe donatorë që operojnë në fushën arsimore. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 26.04.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 


.............................
.............................


Specialist në Sektorin e Politikave Arsimore pranë Drejtorisë së Shërbimeve Njerëzore. 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

Të ketë kryer arsimin e lartë, në degët mësuesi. 
Të ketë përvojë në punë mbi 10 vjet. 
Të ketë njohuri kompjuterike në programet bazë. 
Të njohë një gjuhë të huaj të BE. 
Të ketë aftësi të mira, komunikimi dhe aftësi për të punuar në grup. 
Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Kryen studimin e shpërndarjes territoriale të institucioneve arsimore në qytetin e Tiranës, gjëndjes së objekteve dhe identifikon nevojat dhe prioritetet. Plotëson dokumentacionin përkatës të objekteve të arsimit parauniversitar dhe në bashkëpunim me drejtoritë përkatëse kryen regjistrimin e tyre në pronësinë e Bashkisë Tiranë. Ndjek zbatimin e projekteve për investimet në arsimin parauniversitar. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 26.04.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

.......................
......................

Drejtor në Drejtorinë e Marrëdhënieve Publike. 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil 

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

  Të ketë mbaruar arsimin e lartë. 
  Të ketë rreth 5 vjet përvojë në punë. 
  Të njohë një gjuhë të huaj preferohet gjuha angleze. 
  Të ketë njohuri të mira në përdorimin e kompjuterit në programet bazë. 
  Të ketë përvojë pune në marrëdhëniet me publikun dhe në drejtim. 
  Të ketë aftësi të mira komunikuese, organizuese, aftësi për të punuar në grup.

Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Organizon, drejton, koordinon, kontrollon punën e sektorëve që ka në varësi. Ndjek mbarëvajtjen e procesit të komunikimit me qytetarët që i drejtohen Bashkisë për zgjidhjen e problemeve ë tyre. Ndjek procesin e grumbullimit, përpunimit, analizës, publikimit dhe ruajtjes të të dhënave statistikore për Bashkinë e Tiranës. Realizon komunikimin me median e shkruar dhe elektronike që ka në fokus Bashkinë e Tiranës. Ndjek punën për përmirësimin e teknologjisë së komunikimit elektronik për Bashkinë e Tiranës.Mban kontakte periodike me 11 njësitë Bashkiake dhe bashkërendon punën me komisionet Qytetare që janë ngritur dhe funksionojnë pranë Bashkisë Tiranë. 

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 23.04.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

..............................
.............................

Specialist në Sektorin e Informacionit dhe Teknologjisë së Shërbimit, pranë Drejtorisë së Marrëdhënieve Publike.

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

  Të ketë mbaruar arsimin e lartë në degën Informatikë 
  Të jetë i familjarizuar me Windows 98/NT/2000/XP
  Të ketë njohuri dhe praktikë me gjuhët e programimit, mundësisht të përdorë HTML, Javascript, PHP, ASP, etj 
  Të ketë njohuri të protokollit TCP/IP 
  Preferohet të ketë përvojë pune. 
  Të ketë njohuri të mira të gjuhës angleze
  Të jetë i aftë të punojë në grup

Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Instalimi, konfigurimi dhe krijimi i programeve software sipas kërkesave të departamenteve të ndryshëm. Krijimi dhe update-imi i faqes elektronike të Bashkisë. Mirëmbajtja dhe menaxhimi i Rrjetit të Brendshëm të Bashkisë (LAN). Mbështetje dhe trajnimi i punonjësve së Bashkisë për përdorimin e programeve kompjuterike.

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 24.04.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

................................
................................

Përgjegjës në Zyrën e Koordinimit me Njësitë Bashkiake dhe Komisionet Qytetare, pranë Drejtorisë së Marrëdhënieve Publike. 

Kandidati duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e përgjithshme në përputhje me nenin 12 të ligjit nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil

Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatin 

  Të ketë mbaruar arsimin e lartë. 
  Të ketë eksperiencë pune në menaxhim , ose në administrate. 
  Të ketë aftësi të shkëlqyera komunikuese. 
  Të njohë të paktën një gjuhë të BE.
  Të jetë i përkushtuar dhe sistematik. 
  Të jetë i aftë të punojë në grup dhe nën presion.

Përshkrimi specifik i punës: 

Mban kontakte periodike me 11 Njësitë Bashkiake të Qytetit të Tiranës. Bashkërendon marrëdhëniet Bashki-Njësi bashkiake-Qytetar. Organizon dhe koordinon punën me Komisionet Qytetare që janë ngritur dhe funksionojnë pranë Bashkisë Tiranë. Bashkëpunon ngushtë dhe me Sektorin e Statistikave të Bashkisë.

Paraqitja e dokumentave
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brënda datës 24.04.2004 në Drejtorinë e Burimeve Njerëzore këto dokumenta: 

Kërkesë për aplikim per te gjitha vendet e punes e njejteCurriculum Vitae 
Certifikatë përbërje familjare. 
Fotokopje të diplomës dhe listës së notave të noterizuara. 
Certifikata kualifikimi (në rast se ka). 
Vlerësim pune nga punëdhënësi i fundit. 
Dëshmi e gjëndjes gjyqësore dhe mjekësore 
Konkurimi është i hapur për nëpunësit civilë të të njëjtës klasë nëpërmjet proçedurave të lëvizjes paralele, si dhe për kandidatët jashtë administrates publike sipas proçedurave të pranimit në shërbimin civil.

Konkurimi do të bazohet mbi njohuritë për Kushtetutën, Kodin e Procedurave Administrative , Ligjin nr. 8652 dt.31.7.2000 Për organizimin dhe funksionimin e qeverisjes vendore, Ligjin nr.8549 dt.11.11.1999 Statusi i nëpunësit civil.

----------


## Living in Vain

edhe ne linkun e meposhtem te faqes se biznesi.com.al, mund te gjeni oferta pune mjaft ndihmese:

http://www.biznesi.com.al/punesime/listoofertat.php

----------


## ChuChu

Kerkohet nje drejtor administrate per nje kompani ne Tirane. Preferohet te kete mbaruar inxhinierine por nuk eshte e domosdoshme si kerkese. Duhet te kete 10 + vite experience. Orari i punes eshte 8 me 4.
Te interesuarit te me dergojne nje email me resume, nr e telefonit ku mund te kontaktohen, nr e telefonit te ish punonjesve per arsye verifikimi, dhe pagesen e kerkuar.

Emaili im eshte manifesto42@hotmail.com.
Faleminderit.

----------


## ganoid

Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire, ne pozicionin Specialist i Etikes Masave Disiplinore dhe Promovimit  ne Sektorin e Menaxhimit dhe Zhvillimit te Burimeve Njerezore, ne Departamentin e Administrates Publike ne Keshillin e Ministrave
Kanditati, duhet te plotesoje kerkesat e pergjithshme ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit Nr.8549, date 11.11.1999,"Statusi i nepunesit Civil".

 Kerkesa te vecanta per kandidatet
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Juridik, perbejne avantazh studimet dhe kualifikimet pasuniversitare ne fushen juridike
	Te kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze, (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese)
	Te njohe mire programet baze te punes ne kompjuter.
	Te kete aftesi komunikuese si dhe te punes ne grup 

PAGA eshte 9000 leke + 2% te vjetersise  ne vit + 30 000 leke

PARAQITJA E DOKUMENTEVE : 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 03.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare me Nr.1751 keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore si dhe te pakten nje leter rekomandimi nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave perben skualifikim te kandidatit) 

KONKURIMI Konkurimi eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil ekzistues nepermjet procedurave te levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre si dhe per kandidatet jashte administrates publike nepermjet procedurave te pranimit ne sherbimin civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 07.12.2004 ne seline e Keshillit te Ministrave do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi menaxhimin e burimeve njerezore, Legjislacionin e sherbimit Civil, te drejten kushtetuese, te drejten administrative si dhe mbi organizimin dhe funksionimin e administrates publike, Ligjin 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

----------


## ganoid

*1*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Inspektor ne Sektorin e Metodologjise dhe Raportimit ne Drejtorine e Auditit te Brendshem, ne Ministrine e Rendit Publik.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Juridik 
	Te kete jo me pak se 5 vjet eksperience pune ne profesion 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil
Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 20.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 
KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 23.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rendit Publik do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite mbi menaxhimin e fondeve publike, Kodi etik per auditet e brendshem dhe te kartes se auditimit te brendshem publik, Standartet e auditimit dhe Udhezimet e nxjerra nga Ministria e Financave ne zbatim te tyre, Ligjin 9009 dt. 13.02.2003 Per Auditimin e Brendshem ne Sektorin Publik, Ligjin nr. 7971 dt26.07.1995 Per Prokurimet Publike me ndryshimet perkatese si dhe aktet ligjore dhe nenligjore ne zbatim te tij, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.



*2*   Departamenti i Administrates Publike rishpall konkurimin per 2 vende te lira per pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Organizimit Personelit dhe Trajnimit te Gjyqesorit ne Drejtorine e Organizimit Gjyqesor, ne Ministrine e Drejtesise.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".

KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Juridik, perbejne avantazh studimet dhe kualifikimet pasuniversitare brenda dhe jashte vendit ne fushen e juridike 
	Perben avantazh eksperienca ne profesion, ushtruar ne (sipas perparesise), sistemin e drejtesise (gjyqesor, prokurori, etj), administraten publike apo profesionet e lira. 
	Te kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te huaj (rradha e preferences: anglisht, frengjisht, gjermanisht italisht) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 09.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 14.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Drejtesise do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi te drejten kushtetuese; mbi Kushtetuten dhe Kodin e Procedurave Administrative, Ligji 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administrate Publike,  si dhe ne vecanti njohuri mbi rregulloren per organizimin dhe funksionimin e Institucioneve gjyqesore, prokurori dhe KLD, legjislacionin mbi ZABGJ, mbi menaxhimin e burimeve njerezore, sistemin e formimit fillestar dhe vazhdues te magjistrateve si dhe organizimin e gjyqesorit. 



*3*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike rishpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Zyren e Marredhenieve me Jashte ne Drejtorine e Marredhenieve me Jashte dhe Publikun, ne Ministrine e Drejtesise.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Arsimin e Larte, preferohet dega Juridik, Marredhenie Nderkombetare, Diplomaci, Shkenca Politike perbejne avantazh studimet dhe kualifikimet pasuniversitare ne fushen e Marredhenieve Nderkombetare 
	Perben avantazh eksperienca ne Administraten Publike 
	Te kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 09.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit).  

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 14.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Drejtesise do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite ne gjuhen angleze, rreth procesit te Stabilizim Asocimit te Shqiperise ne BE (site i KM www.keshilliministrave.al), Ligjin nr. 8371 dt. 09.07.1998 Per Marreveshjet dhe Traktatet, Ligji nr. 8678 dt. 14.05.2001 Per funksionimin e Ministrise se Drejtesise  mbi Kodin e Procedurave Administrative, Ligji 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administrate Publike.




*4*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike rishpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Perkthimeve Zyrtare ne Drejtorine e Bashkepunimit Gjyqesor Nderkombetar, ne Ministrine e Drejtesise.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin e Gjuheve te Huaja, dega Anglisht ose  Fakultetin e Drejtesise ne gjuhen Angleze si dhe njohuri shume te mira te nje gjuhe te dyte (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese), perbejne avantazh studimet dhe kualifikimet pasuniversitare 
	Perben avantazh eksperienca ne Administraten Publike 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 09.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes (nese kerkohet), certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 14.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Drejtesise do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite me shkrim dhe me goje te gjuhes Angleze ne terminologjine e profilit, mbi Kodin e Procedurave Administrative, Ligji 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administrate Publike


*5*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Analizave, Politikave Buxhetore, ne Drejtorine e Buxhetit, ne Ministrine e Financave.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin e Ekonomik, dega Finance 
	Te  kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze (te vertetuar me deshmi te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 10.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten dy letra rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 14.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Financave do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi Programin Buxhetor afatmesem, si dhe Udhezimin vjetor te Buxhetit, Ligjin nr. 8379 dt. 29.07.1998 Per hartimin e zbatimin e e Buxhetit te Shtetit ne Republiken e Shqiperise, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike,



*6*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Menaxhimit te CASH-it & Parashikimit Financiar, ne Drejtoria e Thesarit, ne Ministrine e Financave.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin e Ekonomik 
	Te  kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze (te vertetuar me deshmi te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil
Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 10.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten dy letra rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 
KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 14.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Financave do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi administrimin e llogarive bankare, mbi manualin e klasifikimit buxhetor te shpenzimeve dhe te ardhurave, Marreveshjen vjetore te Ministrise se Financave me Banken e Shqiperise per zbatimin e Buxhetit te Shtetit si dhe Udhezimin e Thesarit, si dhe Udhezimin vjetor te Buxhetit, (materiale qe mund te merren prane Ministrise se Fianancave)  Ligjin e Bankes se Shqiperise, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike,


*7*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Prokurimeve dhe Shpronesimeve ne Drejtorine Juridike, ne Ministrine e Industrise dhe Energjitikes.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Juridik 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE-s, preferohet gjuha angleze (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira menaxhuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-b  (29 986 + 186 leke per cdo vit vjetersi)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 04.01.2005 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 07.01.2005 ne seline e Ministrise se Industrise dhe Energjitikes do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite baze te zhvillimit te procedurave te prokurimit duke u bazuar ne Legjislacionin e prokurimit publik, te drejten kushtetuese dhe administrative, e drejta civile Menyrat e fitimit dhe humbjes se pronesise, Kodi i Procedures Civile  pjesa e pergjithshme  pjesa e III, Ankimet dhe EkzekutimetKodin e Procedurave Administrative, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.



*8*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Mbikqyrjes, Drejtoria e Pergjithshme Elektroenergjitike, ne Ministrine e Industrise dhe Energjitikes.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin e Inxhinierise Elektrike 
	Perbejne avantazh njohurite ne drejtimin dhe organizimin e sektorit elektrik 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE-s 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira menaxhuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit Eshte ne kategorine III-b  (50 666 + 186 per cdo vit vjetersi)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 04.01.2005 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 07.01.2005 ne seline e Ministrise se Industrise dhe Energjitikes do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite mbi Strategjine Kombetare te zhvillimit te Energjise, mbi Dokumentin e Politikave te Sektorit Elektrik, Ligjin  nr. 8306 dt. 14.03.1998 Per Strategjine e privatizimin te Sektoreve me rendesi te vecante, si dhe Ligji nr. 9072 dt. 22.05.2003 Per Sektorin e Energjise Elektrike, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*8*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Programim Zhvillimit dhe SKZHES ne Drejtorine e Programim Zhvillimit, ne Ministrine e Industrise dhe Energjitikes.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Arsimin e Larte ne nje nga deget e Fakultetit Ekonomik 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE-s 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira menaxhuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne kategroine IV  a  (40 326 + 186 leke per cdo vit vjetersi)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 04.01.2005 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore si dhe te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 07.01.2005 ne seline e Ministrise se Industrise dhe Energjitikes do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite mbi vleresimin ekonomik te shoqerive si dhe hartimin e Programeve te zhvillimit Ekonomik dhe Financiar te tyre, mbi Strategjine Kombetare per Zhvillimin Ekonomik dhe Social, Ligjin  nr. 8334 dt. 23.04.1998 Per privatizimin e Shoqerive tregtare qe veprojne ne Sektoret jo Strategjike, Ligjin  nr. 8306 dt. 14.03.1998 Per Strategjine e privatizimin te Sektoreve me rendesi te vecante, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.



*9*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Kontrollit te Investimeve ne Drejtorine e Auditimit te Brendshem, ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Ekonomik 
	Te kete jo me pak se 5-vjet eksperience ne pune ose te kete fituar titullin e ekspertit kontabel 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine III-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 40000)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 21.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 23.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi mbi menaxhimin e fondeve publike, Kodi etik per auditet e brendshem dhe te kartes se auditimit te brendshem publik, Standartet e auditimit dhe Udhezimet e nxjerra nga Ministria e Financave ne zbatim te tyre, Ligjin 9009 dt. 13.02.2003 Per Auditimin e Brendshem ne Sektorin Publik, Ligjin nr. 7971 dt26.07.1995 Per Prokurimet Publike me ndryshimet perkatese si dhe aktet ligjore dhe nenligjore ne zbatim te tij, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike. 


*10*    Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 2 vend te lire ne pozicionet:
-	Specialist ne Sektorin e Monitorimit te Financimeve te Huaja ne Drejtorine e Monitorimit dhe Koordinimit te Projekteve
-	Pergjegjes Sektori ne Sektorin e Koordinimit ne Drejtorine e Monitorimit dhe Koordinimit te Projekteve, 
ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Arsimin e Larte preferohen: 
o	Per pozicionin Specialist: kandidatet qe kane mbaruar fakultetin e Inxhinierise se Ndertimit
o	Per pozicionin Pergjegjes: Kandidatet qe kane mbaruar fakuletin Ekonomik
	Te  zoteroje nje Gjuhen Angleze (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 21.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 23.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite ne gjuhen angleze (paraqitja e kandidateve nen nivelin mesatar perben skualifikim) kushtet e pergjithshme per kontratat e sherbimit financuar nga Komunitetit Europian, si dhe Udhezimin dt. 17.02.2003  Per evidentimin, rregjistrimin, perdorimin dhe raportimin e financiameve te huaja ne kuadrin e projektve dhe marreveshjeve me donatoret e huaj, Manualin e prokurimeve te BB si dhe manuali i procedurave te programit PHARE si dhe Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*11*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Programimit dhe Monitorimit te Investimeve ne Drejtorine e Programimit Ekonomik, ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Ekonomik 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 21.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 23.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi buxhetin dhe financat, mbi preventivat dhe situacionet ne pergjithesi, dhe ne vecanti per Ligjin nr. 8379 dt. 29.07.1998 Per hartimin e zbatimin e Buxhetit te Shtetit ne Republiken e Shqiperise, Ligji nr. 7971 dt. 26.07.1995 Per Prokurimin Publik me gjithe ndryshimet perkatese, si dhe aktet ligjore dhe nenligjore ne zbatim te tij, si dhe ligjin nr. 8652 dt. 31.07.2000 Per organizimin dhe Funksionimin e qeverisjes vendore, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*12*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike rishpall konkurimin per 2 vende te lira ne pozicionet:
-	Specialist ne Sektorin e Kontrollit te Territorit ne Drejtorine e Planifikimit te Territorit,
-	Specialist ne Sektorin e KRRTRSH ne Drejtorine e Planifikimit te Territorit,

ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Inxhinierise se Ndertimit 
- Per pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e KRRTRSH  perbejne avantazh kandidatet qe kane mbaruar ne :- degen Arkitekture ose Urbanist
	Te  kete kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacioni ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000) 

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 22.12_.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 24.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite nga fusha e ndertimeve urbane (duke shfrytezuar materialet akademike), per Ligjin nr. 8402 dt. 10.09.1998 Per kontrollin dhe disiplinimin e punimeve te ndertimit, Ligji nr. 8405 dt. 17.09.1998 Per Urbanistiken, si dhe Ligjin nr. 8408 dt. 25.09.1998 Per Policine e Ndertimit, Kodin e Procedurave administrative, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*13*     Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e PMU-Infrastrukture Ujore, ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Fakultetin Inxhinierise, perben avantazh eksperienca ne projekte me financim te huaj 
	Te  zoteroje gjuhes angleze (kusht skualifikues) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000)

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 22.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore si dhe te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 24.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet mbi njohurite ne gjuhen angleze, mbi Manualin e procedurave te programit PHARE (D.S.Imanual, PRAG), (Materiale te cilat mund te merren prane Ministrise, ne Drejtorine perkatese) Ligji nr. 8561, dt. 22.12.1999 Per Shpronesimet dhe marrjen ne perdorim te perkohshem te pasurise prone private si dhe Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*14*      Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Burimeve Njerezore, Statistikes dhe Marredhenieve me Publikun dhe Sherbimeve, Ne Drejtorine e Menazhimit te Burimeve Njerezore dhe Sherbimeve, ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Arsimin e Larte 
	Te  kete njohuri te gjuhes angleze 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000) 

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 22.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes (nese kerkohet), certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit (nese ka), vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore si dhe te pakten nje leter rekomandimi.(Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 24.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi hedhjen dhe perpunimin e te dhenave statistikore, menazhimin e burimeve njerezore, njohuri mbi te drejten per informim dhe transparencen ne dhenien e informacionit, Legjislacionin e Sherbimit Civil, Kodin e Procedurave administrative, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

*15*      Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 2 vende te lira ne pozicionin Specialist ne Agjencine e Baseneve Ujembledhes Mat dhe Vjose ne Drejtorine e Zhvillimit te Turizmit, ne Ministrine e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kene mbaruar arsimin e larte ne nje nga deget e Fakultetit te Inxhinierise 
	Te  kete njohuri te nje gjuhe te BE 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit: Eshte ne kategorine IV-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 20000) 

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 22.12.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit (nese ka), vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 

KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 24.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi Konceptin e pasurive ujore, pasurite ujore ne kuptimin ekonomik dhe social, nevojat per uje ne aspektin gjeografik, klimatik, teknologjik dhe social, shperndarja ne territor e pasurive ujore dhe ndikimi i tyre ne shperndarjen demografike, (mund te shfrytezohet literatura akademike), si dhe politiken qe ndjek Ministria e Regullimit te Territorit per shfrytezimin e rezervave ujore (Informacion qe mund te merret prane MRRTT), Ligji nr. 8093, dt. 21.03.1996 Per rezervat ujore, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.



*16*       Departamenti i Administratës Publike shpall konkurimin për 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Inspektor ne Drejtorine e Kontroll-Revizionit, ne Ministrine e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve.
Kandidatët duhet të plotësojnë kërkesat e përgjithshme për pranimin në Shërbimin Civil në perputhje me Nenin 12 të Ligjit nr.8549, datë 11.11.1999, "Statusi i Nëpunësit Civil".
Kërkesa të veçanta për kandidatët
	Të ketë mbaruar Fakultetin Juridik dhe Fakultetin Ekonomik 
	Te kete jo me pak se 5-vjet eksperience ne pune ose te fituar titullin e Ekspertit Kontabel 
	Të njohe nje gjuhe te huaj (te vertetuar me deshmine perkatese te njohur nga legjislacionin ne fuqi) 
	Të njohë dhe të përdorë programet bazë të kompjuterit 
	Te kete aftesi komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga mujore: Eshte ne kategorine III-B (9000 +  2 % vjetersi ne vit + 40000)

PARAQITJA E DOKUMENTEVE: 
Kandidati duhet të paraqesë brenda datës 23.12.2004 në Kutine Postare Nr. 1751, këto dokumente:  kërkesën për aplikim, CV-në, fotokopje të diplomës dhe listës së notave, të librezës së punës, certifikatave te kualifikimit, dëshmisë së kompjuterit, vërtetimin e gjëndjes gjyqësore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi (te mbyllur ne zarf), nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit).. 

KONKURIMI: Konkurimi është i hapur për nëpunësit civilë të së njëjtës klasë nëpërmjet procedurave të lëvizjes paralele. Nëse vendi nuk plotësohet nga këta kandidatë, konkurimi zhvillohet me kandidatët jashtë administratës publike, sipas procedurave të pranimit në sherbimin civil. 

Pas verifikimit paraprak, me datë 28.12.2004 në selinë e Ministrine e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, do të shpallet lista e konkurentëve, që do të vazhdojnë më tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do të zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do të bazohet ne njohuritë e pergjithshme mbi menaxhimin e fondeve publike, Kodi etik per auditet e brendshem dhe te kartes se auditimit te brendshem publik, Standartet e auditimit dhe Udhezimet e nxjerra nga Ministria e Financave ne zbatim te tyre, Ligjin 9009 dt. 13.02.2003 Per Auditimin e Brendshem ne Sektorin Publik, Ligjin nr. 7971 dt26.07.1995 Per Prokurimet Publike me ndryshimet perkatese si dhe aktet ligjore dhe nenligjore ne zbatim te tij, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per Rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.


*17*      Departamenti i Administrates Publike shpall konkurimin per 1 vend te lire ne pozicionin Specialist ne Sektorin e Certifikimit ne Drejtorine e Perafrimit te Legjislacionit, ne Ministrine e Integrimit Europian.
Kandidatet duhet te plotesojne kerkesat e pergjithshme per pranimin ne Sherbimin Civil ne perputhje me nenin 12 te ligjit nr.8549, date 11.11.1999 "Statusi i nepunesit civil".
KERKESA TE VECANTA PER KANDIDATET
	Te kete mbaruar Arsimin e Larte ne degen Juridik  preferohen specialitet ne te drejten europiane dhe/ose nderkombetare, me note mesatare mbi 8 
	Te  kete njohuri shume te mira te gjuhes angleze (te vertetuar me deshmi te njohur nga legjislacionin ne fuqi) 
	Te perdore programet baze te punes ne kompjuter 
	Te kete aftesi te mira komunikuese dhe te punes ne grup 

Paga e pozicionit eshte ne nivelin e pagave ne sherbimin civil

Paraqitja e dokumenteve: 
Kandidati duhet te paraqese brenda dates 30.11.2004 ne Kutine Postare Nr.1751 te Departamentit te Administrates Publike, prane Keshillit te Ministrave keto dokumenta: kerkesen per Aplikim, CV-ne, fotokopje te diplomes dhe librezes se notave, te librezes se punes, certifikateve te kualifikimit, deshmive te gjuheve te huaja dhe kompjuterit, vertetimin e gjendjes gjyqesore, te pakten nje leter rekomandimi, nje numer telefoni per tu kontaktuar si dhe adresen e plote te vendqendrimit. (Mosparaqitja e plote e dokumentave sjell skualifikim te kandidatit). 
KONKURIMI eshte i hapur per nepunesit civil te te njejtes klase me procedurat e levizjes paralele dhe te ngritjes ne detyre, nese vendi nuk plotesohet nga keta kandidate, konkurimi zhvillohet me kanditatet jashte Administrates Publike, sipas procedurave te sherbimit civil.
Pas verifikimit paraprak, me date 02.12.2004 ne seline e Ministrise se Integrimit Europian do te shpallet lista e konkurenteve, qe do te vazhdojne me tej konkurimin si dhe data kur do te zhvillohet testimi me shkrim dhe intervista me goje. Konkurimi do te bazohet ne njohurite mbi tekniken legjislative, mbi Procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit  (Marreveshja e Stabilizim Asociimit MSA, Partneriteti Europian PE, Raportet Vjetore te BE-se) materiale qe mund te merren prane Ministrise se Integrimit Europian ose ne adresen e internetit www.keshilliministrave.al, njohuri mbi te drejten publike dhe te drejten europiane (njohuri nga tekstet akademike), njohuri mbi historine, funksionimin, strukturat, Instrumentat ligjore, vendimarrjen ne BE, Ligjin nr. 9131 dt. 08.09.2003 Per rregullat e Etikes ne Administraten Publike.

----------


## My_Soul

Pak kerkesa paskan, nejse. Po nuk i gjetet ndonje mik Marges keq e keni punen, lol.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

www.albaniansex.com

----------

